# The Future of MMA (video)



## MA-Caver (Feb 25, 2010)

This is a 10 minute long video of kids learning MMA. Thought it might be interesting to those interested. 

[yt]ZFmdQAaBlho&[/yt]

The only problem I have with it is that during sparring the kids need to wear head-gear protection. A child's skull is not the same as an adult and repeated blows can cause concussions which would be hard for a child to recover fully from. 
Other than that I don't see any difference than a child study a different MA i.e. Kenpo or Wing Chun or even Aikido.


----------



## K831 (Feb 26, 2010)

Cool video! I expect we will see more kids like that as MMA grows in popularity.

I have a 5 month old son (our first) and videos like this get me excited to teach him martial arts... but even more its gets me excited to be really supportive of whatever talents and goals my kids have. 

It also makes me think;

1.) I hope these two don't let teenage years, girls, drugs, etc distract them or ruin their chances. 

2.) I hope dad doesn't try and live vicariously. Lot of "prodigies" seem to get too much pressure from parents and burn out or end up resenting whatever activity their folks wanted them to be "champion" of. 

On a positive note, they look great and it seems to be building a strong relationship between father-sons and brothers. Awesome.


----------



## Wey (Feb 27, 2010)

They seem kind of brain washed. They're only 7 or whatever so I guess thats expected.


----------



## K831 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wey said:


> They seem kind of brain washed. They're only 7 or whatever so I guess thats expected.



Some of their statements and answers were certainly a little "contrived".

As you said, not surprising as they are so young.


----------

